# Solved: manual for GE dryer



## cmbmedic (Apr 16, 2007)

yipes! got a 5yr. old ge dryer but no manual. Tried on line but nothing or not for free.
thanks
Doc


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might try here.
May or may not be there.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/index.php?pagetogo=2&what=search2


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here also.
http://www.manualsonline.com/


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

cmbmedic said:


> yipes! got a 5yr. old ge dryer but no manual. Tried on line but nothing or not for free.
> thanks
> Doc


...or electric? If its electric, then if its not working properly, its more than worth having a go at fixing it, since electric dryer parts are fairly cheap, and very easy to replace/repair.

You will probably get better help here, if you include the model and serial number of the dryer.

Good luck with your dryer!


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.geappliances.com/service_and_support/literature/
Seems to imply a free download if you enter the model number
(model is on machine with door open-under the door)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

I know, this is a solved thread.... just have this site to mention:

www.repairclinic.com

Free help with a lot of types of appliances, and parts, great people.


----------

